# Tank clear out



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Cleaning out the basement and have decided to sell these tanks. All the tanks hold water and are in fish room condition. The breeder tank has a couple of chips on the corner but still hold water with no issue. Located in Burlington.











































Breeder tank 30x18x13 $20
Tall 16g 20x10x19 $10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zico (Aug 18, 2017)

Is the frag tank drilled?


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

zico said:


> Is the frag tank drilled?


Yes it is, but I've actually decided to keep that one. I'll edit the original post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

